# GUI Programmierung mit SDL & C++ unter Linux



## kle-ben (11. April 2006)

Hi, 
ich möchte gerne eine eigene GUI schreiben für eine kleine Applikation.
 war mir leider keine große Hilfe bis jetzt. 
Ich will eine Menüleiste und eine Tool-leiste damit koordinieren können.
Kennt jemand ein Tutorial zu dem Thema GUI Erstellung?  
Und ich will nicht Qt oder ähnliches benutzen, sondern eine eigene 
kleine GUI erstellen. 

Danke, bye Benny


----------



## RedWing (11. April 2006)

Hallo,
Ich weiß zwar nicht wieso du dir das antun willst, aber bitte 
Wenn du auf jegliche Bibliotheken verzichten willst, wirst du wohl
auf X aufschlagen.
Schau mal da:

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=Xlib+programming&btnG=Suche&meta=

Gruß

RedWing


----------

